
We’re All Hypocrites About Online Privacy - jack-r-abbit
http://time.com/3319605/online-privacy-hypocrisy/
======
angersock
_Whoever is responsible for this hacking crime robbed these actresses of a lot
more than a few pictures; they were robbed of the very basic ability to
control what confidential and personal information was shared publicly._

This ability never really existed--it was just harder for it to be
circumvented before the 'net.

